# هل دراسة هندسة طيران مكلفة ؟



## Eng.S.A (21 أغسطس 2014)

سؤال الى المجربين 
هل دراسة هندسة الطيران مكلفة فى جامعة القاهرة من حيث الكورسات و هل فرص العمل متوافرة أم لا
و شكرا ...


----------



## سامح الفيومى (8 سبتمبر 2014)

دراسة هندسة الطيران جامعة القاهرة ليست مكلفة ولكن المشكلة بعد التخرج لكي تحصل على فرصة عمل ستحتاج الى مبلغ كبير للكورسات


----------



## Eng.S.A (9 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا ...


----------



## Eng.S.A (28 أبريل 2015)

هل من السهل ايجاد فرص عمل فى غير محال الطيران كميكانيكا او كنترول او مجال ااسيارات ؟


----------

